# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  freak virus cant get it off

## masondc88

these are the viruses that it has
so i am  :Furious3:  :Censored:  :@:  a loss if you can help that would be great

----------


## Rene-gad

Pls. fulfill the rules: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

